# Union Espresso - Lincoln



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Last weekend I had the pleasure of meeting up with Chris Weaver, manager and co-owner of Union Espresso in Lincoln(which had only opened a few days beforehand)

Although not usually open on a Sunday I was fortunate enough to twist Chris's arm and with the offer of a pint afterwards I tempted him to open up, switch on the machine and pull some shots of HasBean Jailbreak and their house coffee Union - by local roaster Stokes.

Whilst he was setting up I took a few photos of the cafe (these 4 made the grade so far) before rolling up my sleeves and creating a few espressos myself.

Union has an edgy vibe, part New York loft space feel with a quirky, Russian-esque logo, creating a cult-like following even in its early days.

I spotted the "Mark of the Union" badges being worn with pride by several locals and acquired one myself (they are the equivalent of a loyalty card - gaining you discounted drinks)

Chris showed me the main cafe space which is still being developed (due to open in the new year). The plans sound interesting.

At the moment there is seating for about 3 in the front of the shop, but with a mainly to-go trade this shouldn't be an issue.

Union's location is in the middle of studentville, surrounded by the Lincoln Uni campus and I believe the atmosphere reflects this well.

If you know any students in Lincoln, or happen to be passing through, then send them down to see Chris and his team and I'm sure they'll be well looked after.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I will have to call in next time I wander down to Lincoln


----------



## Clairebear (Aug 23, 2010)

Just had a look on their website. Have become a fairly regular at coffee aroma where I can get a lovely quality coffee, it will be so good to have another good coffee shop and that they will be serving hasbean coffees. They will be great for me on my way to church on a Thursday just a shame they are closed on a sunday. Will have to nip in and try their coffee as soon as I have shed this rotten cold and will be able to taste the coffee


----------

